# Need help matching existing texture



## mud99

Can anyone identify how this texture is applied? Is this skip trowel, tree bark or something else, and how is it applied?

I tried the DIY forums but not much luck getting an answer so far. I've been trying to match this for a week and no luck, getting annoyed and almost ready to give up and respray the entire house with knockdown

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## DSJOHN

Mark,thats knockdown, done with a hopper, rent one or buy a cheapy at HD[$69] looks like they had it on the largest opening and sprayed half of what they should have ; fun matching aint it?


----------



## Axecutioner-B

DSJOHN said:


> Mark,thats knockdown, done with a hopper, rent one or buy a cheapy at HD[$69] looks like they had it on the largest opening and sprayed half of what they should have ; fun matching aint it?


Around Phoenix that is 100% a skip trowel finish. I do a knockdown with a cheapy HD hopper 2 or 3 times a week & it wont produce a finish like that no matter what opening it is set on. I have never seen a sprayed on knockdown that looked like that.

My problem is i have only done a skip trowel finish one time & that was last weekend & it was a small area, so i am FAAAR from being an expert at it & my limited knowledge shows in how capable i have been at helping Mark match the existing texture in the picture.
________
Depakote Injury Lawyer


----------



## robotaper

it looks like skip trowel to me too.i cant really tell by the pic but it looks like it has been skipped over some sort of sand finish, or has silica sand in the mud.

about 90% of new home const. in phx. is skip trowel. crews have gotten so good and consistent with the patterns it almost looks like it could have been sprayed on.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

robotaper said:


> it looks like skip trowel to me too.i cant really tell by the pic but it looks like it has been skipped over some sort of sand finish, or has silica sand in the mud.
> 
> about 90% of new home const. in phx. is skip trowel. crews have gotten so good and consistent with the patterns it almost looks like it could have been sprayed on.


good post, about 90% of the new homes in Phoenix arent even being built any more lol (but really  ) 

I have heard of people putting fine sand in mud to do a skip trowel finish but i have zero personal experience with it. I think you add sand to mud to make the finish resemble a stucco finish also.
________
Vaporizer review


----------



## Checkers

I'll agree, it's skip with sand in the mud.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

________
LIVE SEX


----------



## Axecutioner-B

That is my first skip trowel finish (still wet). We framed in & rocked the recessed kitchen ceiling & then matched the existing random skip trowel finish. Not perfect, but not too bad either.
________
Vaporizer Blends


----------



## [email protected]

I think you're on the right track there, but it think it's got a fine orange peel or sand-paint over the top. JMHO


----------



## mud99

Thanks for the opinions guys - i'm going to get some sand in the mix and see if that helps get the texture.


----------



## mud99

The sand didn't really do anything.

I don't understand the "skip" part of skip trowel - i've tried a trowel, as well as several knives - none of them "skip" for any period of time - I get an occasional small "skip" which looks like this, but the blotches are too small and I get maybe 6 inches of this before I either load up too much mud and leave a smooth finish or run out of mud.

I went to the bookstore, none of the 10 or so drywall books show how to do this texture, they usually only cover knockdown and flat.

Can someone give me an exact "recipe" - i.e. exact type of mud, exact type of knife, amount of sand, how much mud on knife, how much pressure, etc?

I feel like i'm missing something obvious because it can't possibly be this hard to lay down this pattern, or it would have taken them 4 months to drywall my house.

I am about to get out my paintbrush and start painting each skip individually...

Mark


----------



## Frankawitz

Here's an idea, I don't know how well it will work, but I would try using a foam roller skin cut holes in the foam, then roll the mud on then go over it with a damp foam roller not the cut one and roll it so it smoothes the globs of mud down, then give it a light pole sand then take your primer add sand to it roll it out, it might work or not, but that's just an idea:yes:
the other thing is you could try using a mop brush that wallpaper hangers use to apply glue, just thin your mud down a little dip the brush in the mud then take the brush and hit it so the mud flys off on to the ceiling then take a 24" knife and smooth it out. That may work to that's called a dash finish. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## mud99

Hey guys, it's called a "frieze" texture, probably same thing as Frankawitz calls a "dash".

I found this awesome site, it tells you how to apply all sorts of textures:
http://www.tsib.org/plastertextures.shtml#frieze

Mark


----------



## DSJOHN

Mudd99 that is great, we all owe you one for that!!!!!


----------



## Axecutioner-B

Good find ... BUT ... those look like stucco finishes. It also looks like when they are talking "plaster" they mean stucco (the main picture is the front of a stuccoed 
building). 

Ahh I'm in Arizona, maybe stuff is different here. Around here the top picture is a skip trowel finish period. It is a much nicer skip trowel than i did in my picture, but none the less it is a skip trowel finish.
________
WEB SHOWS


----------



## Frankawitz

Damn, it looks like what I said to do hmm:whistling2:
What's in a name? someone choice I guess you could call it what you want, tha main thing is it matchs!


----------



## mud99

It's amazing to me that all you guys can disagree on what this texture is.

Mark


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

I agree with axe, looks like skip trowel. And as far as an exact way to do it, you need to see the guy do it and what he used. There so many different things than can change a hand texture quite a bit.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/i-need-some-tips-creating-skip-trowel-texture-6488/

Here ya go Mark. Looking at this link it seems that "skip trowel" is a pretty broad term. There are good tips in there tho 
________
Live sex


----------



## boy howdy

definitely skip trowel (at least in MS, AL, & FL) we do a sprayed on (w/ hopper) knockdown regularly, and that's not it.


----------



## rhardman

*Sorry I didn't see the question earlier...maybe this will still help someone.*



boy howdy said:


> definitely skip trowel (at least in MS, AL, & FL) we do a sprayed on (w/ hopper) knockdown regularly, and that's not it.


It's a skip trowel with 30 mesh silica sand pulled horizontally across the surface (no rotating) assuming this is wall shot. At any rate all troweling is same direction. After you lay it down, go back over it to lay it flat, again pulling the same (horizontal) direction.

Mud is thinned way down (wall spray mixed day before or AP premix) and *they are using a spring blade* probably 18 inches wide. The mud is drippy but has to be that way to match. Always texture corner to corner (skim the wall first) rather than trying to match this texture in the middle of the wall (that never works and looks bad). The pattern probably won't match exactly but by texturing corner to corner nobody (except you) can tell.

To see the knife go to page 5 http://www.advance-equipment.com/2009-drywall.pdf The short handle is easier to learn with for wall skip (obviously long handle for the lids).









You can also use this texture to cover a mulitude of sins. Don't sand underneath it if not absolutely necessary as remaining powder will sometimes prevent some of the texture from adhering properly.

(A regular 12 or 14 knife won't leave the same pattern.)

Also very popular in the SF Bay area and Hawaii. 

I've done this one many times.

No B$, rock solid...this is the texture.


----------



## mud99

Thanks for the awesome description, I will try this.


----------



## rhardman

mud99 said:


> Thanks for the awesome description, I will try this.


Keep the mud on the edge of your knife. If you lay it (the knife) down too soon you'll get flat spots. Lay the knife flat when you are laying the texture down. (First spread a pan full (or two) over the surface then go back and lay it down. You'll undoubtedly have little "goobers" all over from the first troweling coat.). If it's a warm day be careful to maintain your wet edge and lay your pattern appropriately. If the edge dries out it could show up after it's painted. If this happens, take some 220 sand paper and blend the dried edge after the texture dries.

If you can, practice on some scrap pieces first and make sure the sub surface has all dried completely. Sometimes it's tempting to do a patch in the middle of a wall and immediately try to texture everything while the patch is still retaining moisture (like most hot mud does). The wet area will pull differently often leaving large patches in the skip trowel (or knock down for that matter). It can be done, but only after much practice.

Take your box of mud and dump it into the bucket. Add some water and get everything stirred up real well. Then fill the bucket up with sand leaving enough room to add water to thin it way down. The purpose of the sand is to prevent "checking" in the mud after it dries. The "skip" effect comes from your knife technique. After you've mastered it you can use straight AP for baths and kitchens for an old style plaster effect (using the 12 or 14 inch knife). 

PM me if I can be of further assistance.

Rick


----------



## Bevelation

Looks like flattened moose poo.


----------



## rhardman

*Aren't you the sly fox...*



Bevelation said:


> Looks like flattened moose poo.


Is this some secret plan you have for a recycled mud alternative?

You can probably get a $2,000,000.00 grant for a research project. You can call it, "An Eco Friendly Alternative To The Gypsum Based Mining Practices Adding To Global Warming And The Premeditated Destruction Of Our Planet By Evil Profit Oriented Corporations."

Or maybe, "Poo for the Planet!"

In today's political environment, I think you're on to something here. :thumbup:


----------



## Bevelation

LOL

Come to think of it, moose are herbivorous. Their poo isn't harmful.

Oh... you said political... Well, that kills it.


----------



## SamTHorn

We are looking for finish a wall with a similar style. Is there any how-to videos online I can reference. Thanks


----------



## rhardman

SamTHorn said:


> We are looking for finish a wall with a similar style. Is there any how-to videos online I can reference. Thanks


You can go to Youtube and see a couple of video's on skip trowel. Personally, I don't care for the patterns they leave. They have large flat patches. To match the picture, the application method is roughly the same except that you want to pull all the same direction (don't rotate as he does in the video) and keep your knife more toward the edge than he does. Also, the texture in the picture above has the #30 silica sand added.

Part 1:




Part 2:




 
There are other videos on "skip trowel" but as you'll see they vary a lot in their patterns and in the tools they use.

It's not a tough texture to do. If you don't like what you've left, scrape it off and try again. :thumbup:


----------



## BIG DADDY OOO NUTS

mud99 said:


> can anyone identify how this texture is applied? Is this skip trowel, tree bark or something else, and how is it applied?
> 
> I tried the diy forums but not much luck getting an answer so far. I've been trying to match this for a week and no luck, getting annoyed and almost ready to give up and respray the entire house with knockdown
> 
> thanks,
> mark


 thats done with a hawk and trowel you dont know how cause u never been that far in the drywall and u never met any old dudes that show u sorrry but its the truth and thats what i give. As for that texture ask the homeowner who did it and then go ask him. Let me know how you make out


----------



## BIG DADDY OOO NUTS

"GET U'R HAWK AND TROWEL AND FLOAT IT OUT WITH PLUS 3. AND I WANT THIS DONE BY 10:00 A.M. because we gotta be on the road to the other job by then." Oh i forgot to ask if you had any employees.


----------



## BIG DADDY OOO NUTS

rhardman said:


> Is this some secret plan you have for a recycled mud alternative?
> 
> You can probably get a $2,000,000.00 grant for a research project. You can call it, "An Eco Friendly Alternative To The Gypsum Based Mining Practices Adding To Global Warming And The Premeditated Destruction Of Our Planet By Evil Profit Oriented Corporations."
> 
> Or maybe, "Poo for the Planet!"
> 
> In today's political environment, I think you're on to something here. :thumbup:


you talk too much. dont tell anybody an idea like that till ur doing it and getting rich. donkey.


----------



## rhardman

Bevelation said:


> LOL
> 
> Come to think of it, moose are herbivorous. Their poo isn't harmful.
> 
> Oh... you said political... Well, that kills it.


 
Ahhhhhhh, you're right.
I used the dreaded "P" word...
That was a mistake. :blink:


----------



## rhardman

BIG DADDY OOO NUTS said:


> thats done with a hawk and trowel you dont know how cause u never been that far in the drywall and u never met any old dudes that show u sorrry but its the truth and thats what i give. As for that texture ask the homeowner who did it and then go ask him. Let me know how you make out


Bad attitude  and not accurate buckaroo.

It's not a hauk and trowel. The spring (or "curved") blade that was used with this texture will leave a "leopard" pattern roughly the size of quarters if done properly. The trowel isn't wide enough (even a swimming pool trowel) and leaves a different pattern. It's other disadvantage in this application is that it's too slow. This particular texture is better for production work. This guy knew what he was doing.

I learned hauk and trowel, plaster and old style stucco from 2 old plasterers in the 70's and 80's. It's a different effect altogether.

Nice try though.
______________________________________________________








FYI...a swimming pool trowel is 12-18 inches wide with rounded edges.

BTW: A real cool effect can be achieved with this texture by painting it with a light colored paint and after dried gone back over with a dark stain and rubbed off with rags. Looks 100 years old and very rustic.


----------

